# Any personal experience with NADH?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just saw my doctor again today, and he would like me to add a couple more supplements to my roster. CoQ10 (which I know a bit about) and something called NADH, which before today I'd never heard of. So, I'm researching it, and it sounds harmless. I would, however, be interested in hearing from any of you who have personally taken NADH, and hearing what you thought about it. Anybody ever taken it before? Just curious!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

the coenz Q10 is something that my doctor wants me to take and I was taking it then I quit to save money. I think that when I resumed a little while ago it helped but i really can't tell.The nadh is something that I have heard about and i would also like to know if it is worthwhile.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Exactly what is NADH? And what is it's function suppose to do for CFS and/or Fibro? What is CoQ10 suppose to accomplish?Is it an alternative medicine Doctor that is recommending this or a regular MD or Specialist?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A lot of people take CoQ10 - In certain people who have low levels of it in their blood it increases energy levels. That's also the goal of NADH. I'm not really sure what it "is", other than a supplement. It is designed to help your cells use the energy they produce. The main goal being to increase energy levels. The doctor I see is a regular MD, but is very forward thinking when it comes to treating my Fibro and ME/CFS. As standard medicine has few answers for severly ill Fibro and ME patients, he is open minded and wants to explore other options as well.


----------

